# Some Squat Conversions



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I know when I introduced myself I mentioned I had some squats that I had done and some people wanted to see them so here they are.


























































That is most of them missing some HW crews and a few troopers, hope you guys like C&C appreciated.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

They look really cool! Are they older dwarf models you used coz I don't recognise them. good job though!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

OMFG!!!! Plastic Dwarves from the old 60-odd model box with Orcs, Wood Elves, Skaven, Dwarves etc...:shok:

Nice job, if for no other reason than using these ancient models!!!(but it is)


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

Lord Reevan said:


> They look really cool! Are they older dwarf models you used coz I don't recognise them. good job though!


yes some of the models are rather old, some of them are 2-3 editons ago some older. I have some friends who were more then willing to give up some of their older dwarves to help the cause of making squats. I know you can't really tell but the engineseer is from the metal organ crew


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Some good conversion work. I assume you use IG rules for this army?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

great use of the old stunties. I remember having an army of those single posed fat buggers. Nice work!


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

humakt said:


> Some good conversion work. I assume you use IG rules for this army?


Yeah I use IG rules, they make a nice addition to my already good sized army.


----------

